# Hair styling question...



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Went to watch The Vow with the girl tonight and she said I should style my hair like Channings. Now I just wondered if anyone here can recommend a product to get that style? I'm guessing wax based rather than gel as it was a Matt look, but there is so much out there. Currently using V05 Texturising gum which is ok, but just wondered if there is better stuff to acheive a style like this?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

vo5 matt paste mate


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

fudge matte hed


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

fish soho, but a razor might have better effect.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah you need something "Matte" i use Vo5 matte clay, it does the job but sometimes i use the Red Dax wax but that wont give it a matt finish but it will hold it alot longer


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Trying to grow my hair out myself but not sure if it will suit! And i hate that inbetween period when you just look like a scruff


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

American Crew Fibre


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> fudge matte hed


Matty, you are one ripped mother f*cker! Any chance of the secerts to your success?


----------



## pete g (Feb 11, 2011)

Shave it off and tell her you'll have your hair how you fecking want lol


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

DAX WAX this will stick hair in any position no matter how long!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

jizz??


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

andyjones80 said:


> DAX WAX this will stick hair in any position no matter how long!!!


Also a small amount lasts weeks hahah


----------



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

try MUK hair wax

the red one is a matte finish and a strong hold, good stuff

http://alanjonesmensgrooming.co.uk/shop/images/Products%20009.jpg

or try bed head - matte seperation wax

http://www.perfumeemporium.com/BigHairPics_m/88478.jpg


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

i put BEEVER in my hair works a treat for the old comb over


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

theres a good few products fella but imo go and get your hair shaped with the right texture and stuff then the right product will make the most difference! but something like D:fi dstruct, american crew pomade or fiber or redken rewind 06 you dont want a mega strong hold thats what the hairspray is for with this kind of style, blow drying it with a good product and a hint of hairspray BOOM Job done!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Sy. said:


> checked a pic of him...
> 
> View attachment 75409
> 
> ...


I don't rate this stuff, smells lush but that's as good as it gets, makes hair look greasy and isn't strong enough. £10 a pot is too much


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

renati rock hard.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

pete g said:


> Shave it off and tell her you'll have your hair how you fecking want lol


Well we split last night so may have taken this too far :lol: that said I do want to try the look, its not far off buy need the right product


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh I thought a woman started this thread....

Don't forget to powder your nose!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

treacle


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Parki79 said:


> American Crew Fibre


Awesome stuff! Only ever had it once after the barber put some on after my haircut, was very impressed!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Your chosen style should match the shape of your face, so many guys seem to overlook this and just pick a style that they think looks good on someone else. Also men are far better at cutting mens hair than women. unfortunately woman tend to cut it the way they think it looks nice NOT what you've actually asked for. As a rule of thumb to get a decent cut that matches your face shape you should always get it done by a male (preferably gay) hairdresser. He will listen to what you want and then tell you if it will look crap or not but in a nice way then give you a decent cut (as close as what you've asked for) so it looks good from every angle. Don't be afraid to ask questions.

Also if a male hairdresser is chatting away and being friendly it doesn't mean he wants to sh*g you.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cooltt said:


> Your chosen style should match the shape of your face, so many guys seem to overlook this and just pick a style that they think looks good on someone else. Also men are far better at cutting mens hair than women. unfortunately woman tend to cut it the way they think it looks nice NOT what you've actually asked for. As a rule of thumb to get a decent cut that matches your face shape you should always get it done by a male (preferably gay) hairdresser. He will listen to what you want and then tell you if it will look crap or not but in a nice way then give you a decent cut (as close as what you've asked for) so it looks good from every angle. Don't be afraid to ask questions.
> 
> *Also if a male hairdresser is chatting away and being friendly it doesn't mean he wants to sh*g you.*


wonder why the camp ****er always looks at me funny when hes done cutting and i show him my cleavage and ask how much with a wink

always presumed he 'fancied a bum'


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to use American crew fibre which is brilliant but around £10 for a tub, tried vo5 matte clay and it's just as good for around £3, now that's all I use. Quite hard to source though as every time I go to tescos etc. It's sold out.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I stock fudge in my salon and it works a treat, smells nice tooo


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Garnier soft mould, smiles nice and girls can still run fingers through hair with it out being hard.


----------

